# Ft. Hood Shooter and Army Grooming Standards



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.stripes.com/news/accused...rd-causes-delay-in-court-proceedings-1.179888

​


> WASHINGTON — Pre-trial motions in the Fort Hood shooting trial were delayed Friday after the trial judge deemed the defendant’s beard “a disruption to the court.”​Maj. Nidal Hasan, an Army psychiatrist accused of murdering 13 people and wounding 32 in a shooting rampage at the Texas base three years ago, appeared in court unshaven, according to Army officials.​Judge Col. Gregory Gross ordered the motions delayed “until the near future,” when Hasan meets Army grooming standards or “a closed circuit feed can be set up for the accused to watch the hearings from outside the court room.”​Defense attorneys said they will file a request for a religious accommodation exemption to the grooming standards. Hasan is a Muslim.​The court-martial has already been delayed twice this year, and is currently scheduled to begin in August. The court was scheduled to rule on a host of pre-trial questions on Friday, including whether the government should pay for an outside neurologist to be a witness for Hasan’s defense.​Hasan faces 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder. If convicted of the 2009 attack, Hasan could face the death penalty.​


​


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2012)

Not only is he a shitbag, murdering traitor, but we can add one count of felony attention whoring to the list of charges.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Why they are playing fuck-fuck games with this piece of shit is beyond me, take the motherfucker out to North Fort Hood and use him for target practice already…


----------



## CDG (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck this muslim piece of shit.  Shoot his traitorous ass with a pig fat soaked bullet and then leave the corpse to be eaten by hogs.


----------



## Brill (Jun 10, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> ...we can add one count of felony attention whoring to the list of charges.


 
But sucking on some boobies while in uniform is ok? :ehh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2012)

lindy said:


> But sucking on some boobies while in uniform is ok? :ehh:


 

Yes?


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2012)

lindy said:


> But sucking on some boobies while in uniform is ok? :ehh:


 
If uniformed boobie sucking is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 10, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> If uniformed boobie sucking is wrong, I don't want to be right.



PREACH!


----------



## digrar (Jun 10, 2012)

Orange jump suit and a one way ticket to Cuba.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2012)

digrar said:


> Orange jump suit and a one way ticket to Cuba.


 
WAAY too good for him, trust me on that.


----------

